# Through the ciffs



## Della Lynch (Jul 12, 2016)

Painted for my nephew . Acrylic on stretched canvas,11x14"
C&cs welcome:glasses::glasses:,


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

The cliffs turned out great, the clouds could use some softening. Overall nice painting, good perspective in the stream.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a lovely painting. I agree with what Liz said about the clouds and also that the cliffs are wonderful and the river has good perspective. I also like the looks of your fir trees very much.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

If it were me, I would try to tone down the bright blues in the sky and soften the clouds a little. I do the same thing as you and my paintings are always a little too blue and it takes away from the realism. The cliffs and water are very nice. I also noticed that the clouds keep there distance from the cliffs as if there's some kind of force field  Let them touch and go behind your cliffs.

Discalimer
These are just my opinions and I'm just a beginner. Where's the grain of salt emoticon?


----------

